# [OT] Portage

## Belliash

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-451386-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

W skrocie po polsku:

Stabilne portage 2.0.54 oferujace latwe przejscie na szybsze CDB z ficzersami ktore zostaly wprowadzone dopiero w v2.1 jakimi sa confcache i parallel-fetch  :Smile: 

Jutro zapodam linka, jak tylko sprawdze czy confcache dziala poprawnie  :Very Happy: .

PACZKE MOZNA POBRAC KLIKAJAC W TEN NAPIS  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Tak propos confcache'a... Dopisałem go do FEATURES w make.conf, ale jakby był martwy. Z opisu wynika, że przechowuje dane z poprzedniego configure, a tu sie okazuje, że przy następnym pakiecie leciał od nowa całe configure....

Z czym to więc jeść ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

Nast pakiet to nast pakiet.

Chodzi oto jakbys kilka razy pod rzad konfigurowal 1 soft  :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

Confcache to niby fajna rzecz, ale niektóre programy się nie chcą kompilować, gdy jest włączone. Żeby daleko nie szukać, rtorrent mi się wczoraj wywalił. Zauważyłem też, że podmienia tylko wywołanie econf i zdaje się nie działa z egamesconf. Istnieje pewien raczej agresywny sposób na podmienienie wszystkich wywołań ./configure na confcache, ale jakoś nie przekonuje mnie on za bardzo.

----------

## Belliash

Wiesz, ...

Nikt niekaze Ci tego uzywac  :Smile: 

To ze pod 1 flaga risky kryje sie kilka lat to nie znaczy ze wszystkiego trzeba uzywac.

Zawsze mozna niedopisywac confache do featuresow  :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

W tym sęk, że rozwiązanie mi się bardzo podoba i chcę z niego korzystać  :Smile:  Jeśli to kogoś interesuje, w felernym ebuildzie wystarczy dodać na początku:

```
RESTRICT="confcache"
```

... i problem z głowy. Confcache nie będzie używany dla sprawiającego problemy ebuilda.

----------

## Belliash

 *mziab wrote:*   

> W tym sęk, że rozwiązanie mi się bardzo podoba i chcę z niego korzystać  Jeśli to kogoś interesuje, w felernym ebuildzie wystarczy dodać na początku:
> 
> ```
> RESTRICT="confcache"
> ```
> ...

 

ooo.... Tego nie wiedzialem.

Dzieki za info  :Wink: 

Mam andzieje ze skorzystasz z mojego ebuilda i bedziesz z niego zadowolony  :Cool: 

BTW: Jeszcze nie mialem zadnych problemow z confcache odkad uzywam (wszystkie pakiety sie kompiluja)

----------

## mziab

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mam andzieje ze skorzystasz z mojego ebuilda i bedziesz z niego zadowolony 

 

Wybacz, już korzystam z portage 2.1. Ale dzięki za zwrócenie mojej uwagi na confcache.

----------

## Yatmai

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Nast pakiet to nast pakiet.
> 
> Chodzi oto jakbys kilka razy pod rzad konfigurowal 1 soft 

 

Rozumiem, że cc będzie przydatne gdy zainstaluje dajmy na to Wine-0.9.11 i będe go chciał reinstalować.... A czy przy instalacji Wine-0.9.12 też będzie użyteczny ??

----------

## c2p

Mi przez 2.1 przestało cdb działać, wróćiłem do 2.0.54, cdb też nie chciało działać, mimo, iż wcześniej działało, więc wróciłem z powrotem do 2.1 bez cdb, bo różnicy nie widać, a nowsza wersja jest napewno lepsza  :Smile: .

----------

## mziab

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Mi przez 2.1 przestało cdb działać, wróćiłem do 2.0.54, cdb też nie chciało działać, mimo, iż wcześniej działało, więc wróciłem z powrotem do 2.1 bez cdb, bo różnicy nie widać, a nowsza wersja jest napewno lepsza .

 

*khem* Spójrz tutaj. Istnieje sposób na uruchomienie cdb pod portage 2.1 i śmiga wtedy nawet szybciej  :Smile: 

----------

## c2p

```
segfault ~ # time emerge --metadata

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 11, in ?

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6652, in ?

    portdb=portdbapi(settings["PORTDIR"])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4722, in __init__

    self.auxdb[x] = self.auxdbmodule(portage_const.DEPCACHE_PATH, x, filtered_auxdbkeys, gid=portage_gid)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/cdb.py", line 33, in __init__

    except cdb_module.error:

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'error'

real    0m1.913s

user    0m0.814s

sys     0m0.055s
```

No właśnie o tym mówię, że nie działa  :Sad: .

----------

## mziab

Bez urazy, ale musisz coś mieć skopane. Używam najnowszego portage (2.1_pre7-r5) i cdb mi działa.

----------

## Belliash

To ja koledze moge zaproponowac stabilne, w 100% dzialajace prtage 2.0.54 z pewnymi latkami.

Wystarczy ze kolega zemerguje go z USE cdb, poczym wpsize emerge --metadata i ma sprawne portage na CDB => bez zdnego wysilku  :Smile: 

A czy nowsze lepsze? Tu bym sie sprzeczal  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mziab

Lepsze czy też nie, ale z tego co wiem, modularny xorg wymaga portage 2.1. Raczej nie bez powodu w poradnikach dotyczących migracji piszą, żeby najpierw odmaskować nowe portage  :Smile: 

----------

## c2p

Ebuilda już próbowałem, nie dało to nic. Portage 2.1 używam od pierwszych wersji testowych, modularnw X'y też mam już jakiś czas. Ale jak cdb zepsuł się jakiś czas temu to nie działa do dzisiaj.

Portage z jakiego pythona domyślnie korzysta? 2.3 czy 2.4? Bo jakiś czas temu 2.3 wywaliłem, ale nie pamiętam, czy to miało jakiś związek z awarią cdb. Gdzieś czytałem, że podobno z 2.4 cdb nie działa.

----------

## mziab

Jeśli zainstalowałeś 2.4, raczej z niego będzie korzystać. Przemerguj cdb i python-cdb, może pomoże.

----------

## c2p

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Jeśli zainstalowałeś 2.4, raczej z niego będzie korzystać. Przemerguj cdb i python-cdb, może pomoże.

 

2.4 mam od dawna, ale było równolegle zainstalowane z 2.3. A pakiety już z 10 razy przeinstalowywałem.

----------

